# MeFoto Backpacker travel tripod review



## Heitz (May 14, 2013)

I recently purchased this MeFoto Backpacker (by Benro) to take with me on travels.  I usually don't do gushing product reviews, but this thing is really well made and wonderfully engineered, so I wanted to share.


1) here it is alongside my Mafrotto 190XPROB, a full-size and sturdy tripod.  The MeFoto (I chose red, but they have several colors) is about half the size.  It ways just over 2 pounds, and the different in weight is very noticeable.  It is also small enough to fit in the tripod attachment on my Lowepro slingshot.










2) Though half the size compacted, when extended to full length it is nearly as tall as the Manfrotto.  This was surprising.








3) The specs do not recommend this tripod for very large DSLR cameras, but it handles my D800 w/ grip + large zoom lens without any problem whatsoever.  Here, I angled the camera in a rather precarious way to see how it handled.  The tripod would fall over if I gave it a good shove, but is otherwise sturdy.  With camera angled normally, it feels very secure.








4)  The ball-head, while basic, is wonderful.  When tightened, it most definitely does not budge, and when loosened, the components move very fluid, giving the impression that it was machined very well.  The included quick release plate is worthy of trust, as well.








5)  The legs lock with these pins (the "MeFoto" pulls out); there are several locking positions.







This travel tripod has everything I wanted - light weight, very compact, and extends to near full-size dimensions.  Very happy to have found it!


**** UPDATE 4/29/2014 *****
I took the MeFoto to a beach shoot a while back, and found that it was prone to getting sand embedded into the joints. Bigger tripods (like the Manfrotto pictured in comparison above) will not have this problem because the legs that touch the sand have no moving parts.  So, use caution, because I was unable to get the sand out.  I did try - I disassembled it to flush out the sand - but it was nearly impossible to reassemble properly.  However, I contacted their support, sent them the tripod, and they sent me a replacement in just a few days time.  Their service is TOP notch.
*************************


----------



## TCampbell (May 14, 2013)

I have a few Benro tripods and monopods (and ballheads).  I've been extremely pleased with their quality.


----------



## Desi (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review


----------



## OLaA (May 14, 2013)

That looks awesome. I may have to look more into this. If you don't mind how much did toy end yup paying and from which vendor?


----------



## SCraig (May 14, 2013)

That's good to know.  I've seen those somewhere but I'm not sure where.  Durys carries some Sarui brand that are made by Benro that look very similar, and I've thought about getting one.  I like my full-size tripods but I sure get tired of carrying them after a while and a monopod just isn't the same for me.


----------



## Heitz (May 14, 2013)

OLaA said:


> That looks awesome. I may have to look more into this. If you don't mind how much did toy end yup paying and from which vendor?



Got it from amazon for $139.


----------



## Heitz (May 14, 2013)

SCraig said:


> That's good to know.  I've seen those somewhere but I'm not sure where.  Durys carries some Sarui brand that are made by Benro that look very similar, and I've thought about getting one.  I like my full-size tripods but I sure get tired of carrying them after a while and a monopod just isn't the same for me.



Yea the mefoto makes me wonder when I'll use my manfrotto.... It's just so much lighter and portable. Never a reason to not have it


----------



## ruifo (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a MeFoto Backpacker as well, and am pretty happy with it.
It's a great compact option for my Nikon D5200 and even with my 70-300mm lens.
It really fits into all my backpacks, and it gets high enough for the shooting. I am 1,7m (6,92ft) tall.


----------



## ruifo (Nov 21, 2013)

Some complementary photos and info to the review:















Aluminum Alloy Construction
Titanium Color Accent
Folds Down to 12.6"
8.8 lb Load Capacity
Maximum Height of 4.26'
Two-Position Leg Angle Stops
Q Series Dual Action Ball Head
Arca-Swiss Style QR Plate
Separate Head and Pan Lock
Integral Bubble Level

The *MeFoto BackPacker Travel Tripod Kit offers a sturdy, compact aluminum alloy tripod that extends to 4.26', supports up to 8.8 lb, and folds down to just over one foot. It's color accent extends to the included, matching Q series ball head.*
*The tripod's legs can be spread independently, with two-position leg angle stops. A spring-loaded hook is located in a recess at the bottom of the center column, allowing you to hang a heavy object from it for additional stability.*
*The ball head offers separate head and pan locks, a 360° pan index, and an integral bubble level. An Arca-Swiss style quick release plate with a 1/4"-20 camera screw is included in the kit, along with a durable carry case with a shoulder strap for storage and transport.*
*Extendable up to 51.2"**The MeFoto BackPacker has 5 leg sections and extends to over 4.0'**Supports up to 8.8 lb**Weighs less than 3.0 lb yet strong enough to support a full-sized DSLR. It's an ideal choice mirrorless cameras as well**Compact**The tripod legs can be inverted and folded back 180°. At only 12.6" when folded, this travel friendly tripod can fit inside a back pack or suitcase**Lightweight**Cameras are getting lighter and smaller, your tripod should be too**Two Position Leg Angle Stops**For an extra measure of flexibility, tripod legs can be independently locked into place at two different angles to enable shooting in cramped quarters, on uneven terrain or at low camera angles**Rapid Center Column**Uses the same twist-lock system as the legs for fast setup**Recessed Center Column Hook**A spring loaded recessed hook, located in the bottom of the center column, allows you to hang a heavy object from the tripod's center of gravity for increased stability**Five Leg Sections**For a compact design and a wide range of height adjustments**Quick Twist Rubber Lock Grips with Anti-Rotation Leg System**MeFoto's rubberized locking grips combined with anti-rotation legs enable fast and fumble-free setup plus weather and dust resistance**Precision Matched Q Series Ball Head**Dual-action heavy duty ball head with Arca-Swiss style compatible quick release plate**360 Degree Panning**Accurate panoramas can be easily accomplished using the graduated panning scale for accurate image alignment**Separate Head and Pan Lock**Individual locking knobs make adjustments easy**Integral Bubble Level**The bubble level allows you to make accurate adjustments for seamless panoramas**Carry Case**Each MeFoto tripod comes with its own carrying case for transport and protection*
*

TripodMaterialAluminum alloyLoad Capacity8.8 lb (4.0 kg)Maximum HeightColumn extended: 51.2" (130 cm) @ 24° leg angleMaximum Height w/o Column ExtendedNot specified by manufacturerMinimum HeightNot specified by manufacturerFolded Length12.6" (32 cm)Center ColumnRapid-type, sliding actionLeg Sections5Independent Leg SpreadYesLeg Lock TypeTwistCenter BraceNoSpiked FeetNoWeight2.6 lb (1.2 kg) including head

HeadMaterialAluminumHead TypeBall headHead Mount Size3/8"-16Quick ReleaseYes, Arca-Swiss style
1/4"-20 Camera plate PU50, includedPanning Range360 Degrees with panning LockTilt Range-45° to +90°Bubble LevelYesTension ControlNoWeightNot specified by manufacturer


From:
MeFOTO BackPacker Travel Tripod Kit (Titanium) A0350Q0T B&H

*


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the review!  I had wondered about these because they are so small.  Plus I want an orange one.


----------

